# Yawn - boredom pics - yawn!



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2005)

:er: Ah well. When I am waiting in front of the public pool for my daughter to come out after her training, I get bored very easily. :er: 
Therefore I am often happy to be having my compact digital camera with me and I take the craziest photos... or the most boring :er: , whatever. 
I find myself waiting in that spot and staring at that entrance so often, I feel I need to share (and let you suffer along with me :mrgreen: ):






Still not coming.......................





Ah, ok. Nice flags.................. :roll:





Should I maybe while away my time by dusting my CD player in the car?

Ah no. At last! Here she comes, phew. Home then!





:er: Sorry for boring you to death with these. But I wait there so often, I feel you have to suffer with me just this once! :er:  :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 28, 2005)

What a good excuse to take a few snaps!


I like the CD player shot!  The open button stands out well & gives me a new idea to try!:thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Oct 28, 2005)

I think we all take pictures out of boredom every now & then. At least LaFoto & I do . 
Is your daughter taking a peace of gum out of her mouth :mrgreen:? And would you just look at that huge bag :shock:! Must be some serious training! 
I also like the third shot, it REALLY shows the dust :lmao:!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

The DUST :shock:
What *dust*!
On *my* things???? 



She does take some serious training, yes.
(But she does not chew gum, I think she only just - deep in thought - touched her mouth in that moment).
In the two weeks of autumn vacation she was in that pool every morning and every night from Monday through Saturday. Only Sunday was off!

And now she has left for a swim meet-up weekend, the Lower Saxony Short Course Championships will start in some 20 minutes from now... (her mother is getting excited here at home.... whoa!)


----------



## Knopka (Oct 29, 2005)

Twice a day six times a week?! Holy moly! :salute:Sounds like an almost guaranteed swimming champion !


----------



## alexecho (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking at your 'boredom' pictures I just had the strangest thought.
Are the words on th CD player in English because the German words are too long to fit??!?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 29, 2005)

very cool shots, any pic from you laFoto is woth a look, thanks for posting!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks all, and Raymond your words are just tooooo nice. These are real and true pure-boredom pics. No more.

Ah, and by the way: if you now have become curious and want to know more about the pool or so, you can play detectives... provided you can read mirror-writing and know that the extension for German websites is .de ...

You might want to try it just for fun? Or out of sheer BOREDOM, perhaps?


----------



## Knopka (Oct 29, 2005)

alexecho said:
			
		

> Looking at your 'boredom' pictures I just had the strangest thought.
> Are the words on th CD player in English because the German words are too long to fit??!?


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

ooooh I missed these photos. I love the CD player shot lafoto! It has a big message to it.... like the whole demise of CDs and players and upsurge of iPods and mp3s!


----------

